# que burbujas hay actualmente



## De vuelta a las minas (14 Oct 2015)

Hola ante la cantidad de emprendedores que hay propongo un listado de negocios burbuja que están de declive.

empiezo la lista.

Cigarrillos electrónicos
Locales de cumpleaños
Productos deportistas 
Pistas de padel
Verdulerias
Airsoft o como se llame
Tiendas de chorradas para animales
Herramientas chinas para autos
24 horas

mas....


----------



## gazza (14 Oct 2015)

Carcasas para móviles


----------



## favelados (14 Oct 2015)

Las tiendas de decoración low cost para visilleras tipo Tiger o Casa Casa en las que podían comprar "cositas" cuando estaban deprimidas...


----------



## Refe (14 Oct 2015)

Webcams "amateurs", creo que es ahora mismo una de las burbujas más bestias.


----------



## Bocanegra (14 Oct 2015)

Brokers y los cursos de trader.


----------



## especulatorr (14 Oct 2015)

Gyms.


+10caractéres


----------



## al loro (14 Oct 2015)

Academias de inglés y autoescuelas.
panaderías de paquistanís.


----------



## success-borrado (14 Oct 2015)

Apps para móviles.


----------



## Pobre de solemnidad_ (14 Oct 2015)

- Gimnasios low cost
- Clínicas dentales
- Fruterías
- Clínicas de fisioterapia


----------



## Sigh (14 Oct 2015)

Refe dijo:


> Webcams "amateurs", creo que es ahora mismo una de las burbujas más bestias.



Eso va a dar dinero hasta el putisimo fin de los tiempos, y haya las que haya...

Y lo sabes...

---------- Post added 14-oct-2015 at 05:01 ----------

Pues... tiendas de comida ecologica?


----------



## Dazis (14 Oct 2015)

De emprendedores


----------



## ACTORSECUNDARIO (14 Oct 2015)

yogurterias, lavado de coches sin agua, impresoras 3d,


----------



## Velvetin (14 Oct 2015)

Sigh dijo:


> Eso va a dar dinero hasta el putisimo fin de los tiempos, y haya las que haya...
> 
> Y lo sabes...
> 
> ...



Yo, porque no se programar, pero es un negocio redondo y que se monta con pocas pelas.


----------



## Ibosym (14 Oct 2015)

El problema que veo cuando una persona decide emprender es que se equivoca en una cosa: no entiende el concepto de manejar las inversiones en activos reales. Aunque a bote pronto una tienda de productos ecológicos, marihuana, panadería, fisio, etc. pueda sonar bien, como algo que pueda dar dinero, pero el problema es que a uno ese activo le absorbe y le deja poco margen para reinvertir en otros activos. Es muy esclavo... se puede tener como matriz pero el siguiente paso debe ser un activo real y saber elegir bien ese activo. Por ejemplo, en Ibiza, mucha gente quiso hacer la gran "jugada", comprando un coche de lujo para alquilar. Al final dan más problemas y no se amortizan tan facilmente.


----------



## Refe (14 Oct 2015)

Velvetin dijo:


> Yo, porque no se programar, pero es un negocio redondo y que se monta con pocas pelas.



El negocio principal lo veo en el merchandaising, cada poco tiempo se pone de moda un nuevo aparato, el cual a través de estas plataformas tiene una publicidad con un impacto brutal. Para fabricar y vender uno, a no ser que rices el rizo, no hace falta programar.


----------



## Velvetin (14 Oct 2015)

Refe dijo:


> El negocio principal lo veo en el merchandaising, cada poco tiempo se pone de moda un nuevo aparato, el cual a través de estas plataformas tiene una publicidad con un impacto brutal. Para fabricar y vender uno, a no ser que rices el rizo, no hace falta programar.



What?

Yo me referia a las webcamers porno


----------



## Refe (14 Oct 2015)

Velvetin dijo:


> What?
> 
> Yo me referia a las webcamers porno



Y yo también. No vas a poner a una torda frotándose porque sí 8 horas, todos los días haciendo exactamente lo mismo, para eso pones un vídeo. Bueno, funcionará un tiempo, pero no siempre. O cambias a la modelo o cambias el espectaculo. En estas cosas, aunque parezca lo mas trivial del mundo, hay que innovar y ser creativo.


----------



## Velvetin (15 Oct 2015)

Claro que hay que innovar. Como en todo. Pero no deja de ser un ciberputiclub. Mujeres con las que gastarse la pasta.
A mi me mola como negocio porque es algo que se va a a quedar ahi para siempre, se podria decir que es un negocio que acaba de nacer


----------



## Geologia_Matutina (15 Oct 2015)

De vuelta a las minas dijo:


> Airsoft o como se llame



Es un hobby que se masificó y está volviendo a los cauces. En cuanto a precios la irrupción hace más de una década de los productos chinos bajó el precio de entrada brutalmente respecto a la oferta que había antes (japonés para réplicas, militaria real para equipación).

En tiendas, hay una saturación debido a la frenética actividad de los distribuidores europeos (machacando los precios de los españoles. Por ejemplo los polacos de Taiwangun) y al hecho de que alguno de los más grandes operan en modalidad dropshipping (por ejemplo iberengine). Es decir, que una tienda online la puedes tener operativa con poca inversión. 

Pero:

Ahora mismo poner una tienda de airsoft es luchar contra una marea de centenares de competidores chiquititos. El problema: si se pone de moda un ceñidor negro con estrellitas amarillas, toooodo el mundo lo quiere...y tooooodas las tiendas se quedan esperando a que llegue el contenedor de China al distribuidor. Todas te dicen lo mismo "en un mes llega". Al final el usuario avezado se va a comprarlo al mercado de segunda mano o directamente a una tienda europea o china.

Fuente: jugador desde hace 25 años, he tenido tienda y una de las webs de referencia en el mundillo.


----------



## De vuelta a las minas (18 Oct 2015)

Otra burbuja detectada es el SEO y relacionados.


----------



## palodearia (18 Oct 2015)

Cervezas artesanales


----------



## rush81 (20 Oct 2015)

Centros de electrofitness
entrenadores personales


----------



## Incorrecto 2.0 (20 Oct 2015)

Mensajerias de reparto de comida con ínfulas cibernéticas.


----------



## Lombroso (20 Oct 2015)

Gin-tonics


----------



## Kali Yuga (20 Oct 2015)

Alquilrr apartamentos y habitaciones para turismo vacacional, airbnb y otros portales.


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (20 Oct 2015)

Los preparados alimenticios como Soylent, Joylent, Freelent, Purelent, etc


----------



## FoSz2 (20 Oct 2015)

Deuda pública.


----------



## Come sano (20 Oct 2015)

El marketing. Es la madre de todas las burbujas. El humo de los humos. El anillo de poder que reúne a todos los que van a perder su dinero.


----------



## revOOO (2 Nov 2015)

Dietetica estilo naturhouse
Los hoteles
La gestacion in vitro a los 40
La liga española
La gestacion subrogada
Cataluña
Las pastillas de eyaculacion precoz
Los españoles pesimistas
Los coches electricos
Las fixies
La vasectomia
Las hamburgueserias
Los bares que no sean low cost
Los hipsters
Paris
Los cortes de pelo modelnos-antiguos-vintage50's
Las pajas
Los izquierdistas que destruyen el empleo
Los hippijos
Los viejovenes
Londres
Las farmacias y loterias (vs tiendas internet)
Las tiendas que no sean de alimentacion(vs las de intern)
Las putas de 200€
Los artesanos
Los joviejos
La sanidad privada
Los planes de pension privados
Las empresas de construccion
El precio del suelo y vivienda y rustico
La religion cristiana
La alimentacion con insectos
Las rumanas sin dientes
El grafeno
Las bodas(desinflandose)
La logisticas y transportes a domicilio
La inmigracion
El petroleo
La sanidad y pensiones
Los politicos escoria actuales
Los viajes espaciales a ninguna parte
Los viejos y gente mayor de 40
Los ninis
Las apps de ligar
Las apps en general
El sistema fiduciario 
El sistema de deuda español
Los indepes
El foro burbuja.info
El arte
Los refugiados
El padel
La cerveza de autor
Las casas rurales
Los coches de 1a mano
Las revistas
Los libros
Todas las empresas que salen en la revista "emprendedores"
Las pastillas para dormir y para no dormir
Los betas



*TODO ESO ESTA en una burbuja actualmente*


----------



## SofoR (6 Nov 2015)

Aun no se ha dicho??? las cafeterías / panaderias donde venden repostería congelada "cocida" en un horno electrico, a precio de oro. Hay otra versión a precio ridículamente barato, pero es la misma mierda


----------



## GarciaBarbon (7 Nov 2015)

lavanderias de autoservicio, 

En Vigo, en un año , se han montado más de cinco. Yo creía que con un par, ya era suficiente. Y ayer, vi en la seccion de traspasos del Faro, una lavanderia.


----------



## Chino Cudeiro (7 Nov 2015)

Mulheres.

Sobran a cascoporrillo.


----------



## gus258 (8 Nov 2015)

Coches clásicos pre 92.

Para ganar dinero ya no, están muy arriba. De hecho, por mi afición, un vehículo que adquirí hace unos 4 años han multiplicado su valor por 1,5.

Nicho de trabajo en un futuro.
Un mecánico que se recicle tendrá trabajo asegurado el resto de su vida especializandose en vehículos clásicos que siempre tendrán que retornar una y otra vez al taller, sea el dueño que sea, no tenéis más que ver las concentraciones, cada vez más numerosas.

Cuando hablo de mecánicos, no hablo de cambiapiezas, me refiero a recuperar el oficio de tener que fabricar repuestos de piezas a mano....ya sabéis, los aprendices de mecánicos veteranos, serán los que monopolizaran este sector en el futuro. Olvidarse de los guantes de goma y mancharse los dedos de grasa como aquellos antiguos mecánicos.


----------



## t_chip (8 Nov 2015)

gus258 dijo:


> Coches clásicos pre 92.
> 
> Para ganar dinero ya no, están muy arriba. De hecho, por mi afición, un vehículo que adquirí hace unos 4 años han multiplicado su valor por 1,5.
> 
> ...



Joder...?y no podrían ser pre 93......que yo tengo uno del 92?


----------



## gus258 (8 Nov 2015)

t_chip dijo:


> Joder...?y no podrían ser pre 93......que yo tengo uno del 92?



Básicamente se habla de pre 92 porque fue cuando la electrónica se introdujo de manera masiva en el automóvil. 

De hecho, mi coche es del 92. 

Podéis observar la evolución de los precios en el caso Pujol, sin entrar en polémicas de fraudes y tal, es cierto lo que dice, un f40 ahora vale mucho más. Un Porsche 911 turbo del 92 ahora vale dos o tres veces más que hace un año... Y los alfa Romeo están subiendo como la espuma...en este caso es un coche por el que se pagaban menos de 2000 euros hace 2 años.

Cuanto se pagaba por un seat 600 hace 5 años ? Mirad ahora, hasta mil anuncios.com y otras webs de compraventa ya tienen su sección de clásicos.


----------



## De vuelta a las minas (8 Nov 2015)

gus258 dijo:


> Coches clásicos pre 92.
> 
> Para ganar dinero ya no, están muy arriba. De hecho, por mi afición, un vehículo que adquirí hace unos 4 años han multiplicado su valor por 1,5.
> 
> ...





No te creas cualquiera pide una pasta por un coche pre 92 que no tiene ningún encanto solo por ser antiguo, eso pasa por ver tantos programas de tv y encima se creen los precios, pero a la hora de ventas no se vende ni uno.


----------



## gus258 (9 Nov 2015)

De vuelta a las minas dijo:


> No te creas cualquiera pide una pasta por un coche pre 92 que no tiene ningún encanto solo por ser antiguo, eso pasa por ver tantos programas de tv y encima se creen los precios, pero a la hora de ventas no se vende ni uno.



Los datos están ahí, antes de los programas de televisión. Otra cosa es que uno se crea que el Renault 12 del abuelo que está en el pueblo parado desde hace 20 años vale un dineral, cuando no es así. 

No todos los coches son considerados clásicos por ser antiguos, ahora mismo ya os adelanto que el defender de land Rover, que se dejará de fabricar en breve, se convertirá en un clásico si o si, no desde luego en 2 años, pero si en 15 o 20 años.


----------



## McNulty (27 Nov 2015)

La de formación.

Cuando explote va a ser brutal.


----------



## Incorrecto 2.0 (27 Nov 2015)

La de miembros del PP con cargos de gobierno.

Como poco, van a hacer un ERE a la mitad para fichar becarios de C´s.

Con suerte, se van todos a la calle. A Abengoa va a ser que no.

Ah, burbuja de empresas de renovables.


----------



## eltonelero (27 Nov 2015)

Todo lo relacionado con el hispterismo

Productos vintages
Productos customizados (por ejemplo bicis o mobiliario reciclado) a precio de oro
Crossfits (gimnasios destinados a enriquecer a médicos y fisioterapeutas)


----------



## Wallebot (27 Nov 2015)

Cosmopueblerino dijo:


> El marketing. Es la madre de todas las burbujas. El humo de los humos. El anillo de poder que reúne a todos los que van a perder su dinero.



Yo diria mas la publicidad.
El Marketing es el estudio del comportamiento y de como se vende mas. De hecho pienso que cada vez se sabe mejor como ser mas efectivos.
Sin embargo, la publicidad es cada vez menos efectiva. Cuesta mas, con menos resultado.
Se gastan mas en publi que en fabricacion en el mundo.
Los picapuertas casi trabajan por debajo de coste, prueban y ven que no les funciona.

Los cliente con internet y el cambio de mentlaidad son mas dificiles de engañar y tienen mas capacidad de decision.


----------



## Fred2012 (28 Nov 2015)

Fundas de moviles, ultimamente he visto en mi ciudad varias tiendas dedicadas SOLO a eso, una tienda enorme llena solo de fundas de teléfonos y a un precio desorbitado comparandolo con internet.


----------



## chaber (29 Nov 2015)

Muebles con palés
Yogurterías (ya estalló hace tiempo)
Ecommerce de merchandising (figuritas y chorradas sobre pelis y series)
Flipados del Coaching


----------



## Joaquim (29 Nov 2015)

Con una Demanda raquítica toda Oferta és susceptible de convertirse en Burbuja.


----------



## De vuelta a las minas (29 Nov 2015)

El dropshopping en milanuncios.


----------



## El Pionero (1 Dic 2015)

Gimnasios

Tiendas de fundas y accesorios para movil

Fruterías montadas por pagapensiones

Tiendas de chinos (Bares,ropa,ultramarinos, movil,wok,bazares....)

Clínicas dentales de franquicias

Tiendas de magdalenas de colorines

Resurgir de inmobiliarias


----------



## rafabogado (2 Dic 2015)

Burbujas de abogados:

"Todo incluido por 10 euros mes"

"Divorcios 90 euros 1 cónyuge"

"Sólo paga si ganamos"


----------



## Stag Party (23 Dic 2015)

Star Wars, es buen momento de vender tonterias de merchandasing.
Pensaba que los fans solo comprarían productos originales, pero las tiendas de chinos están llenas de esas cosas.


----------



## ex pepito feliz (25 Dic 2015)

Burbujas?'

da igual de que montes tu pequeño negocio en tu localidad.

te pasara como a los jilos del forero y gran amigo RAMIRO. fracaso seguro !!


----------

